# New to the forum



## disturbed (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys,I just wanted to introduce myself.I new to predator hunting and am totally addicted.I find myself checking the forums everyday for new information and tips to try to help me get my first yote on the ground.I look forward to being a part of the forum here and appreciate all the information and pictures you guys share.

Thanks Again,
Theo(disturbed)


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

welcome to PH. it's a great forum


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum disturbed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jer218 said:


> welcome to PH. it's a great forum


jer ? you're here buddy.....on PT


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Theo to PT ! Stick around and have some fun with us.


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

sorry it's fat fingers on the I phone and no proof reading


----------



## disturbed (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys I am really looking forward to learning from everyone on here.Ive been lurking for awhile and it seems there a great group of really knowledgable guys here when it comes to puttin yotes on the ground.Like i stated, I am still a newb to the world of predator hunting and have gone out about 15 times for them over the past 2 months without any luck calling one in.I know their there because i have been locating them at night and then hunting them the following day.As I get more time in the woods I hope to get one soon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enjoy--------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, I guess we can say newly disturbed!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> I'm sorry......... but that just sounds creepy!!! LOL welcome to the site, great bunch of guys on here!!! Enjoy your stay!


 I thought you were disturbed ? BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome pleased, we are disturbed to have you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just make sure I get my meds man and I'll be OK I think....LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Theo !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT disturbed......good to have you aboard, and yes most of us are disturbed in some way or another. Mine is from the lack of time in the woods and fields....


----------



## disturbed (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats the name I use on all the forums im on for my other hobbies for the past decade.It just kinda stuck i guess.The band "Disturbed" used to be my favorite band.If you guys ever get a chance give them a listen to with an open mind and you just might like them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Let's see...I'll guess.....Classical music?


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT disturbed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Disturbed is awesome !! A little too harsh for the old guys here though...lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We'll see!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT...With a screen name like "disturbed", you'll fit right in w/ this bunch....


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Good group of guys here.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welkomen.


----------

